# Car Odometer Readings?



## beefers1

Hey, who has the car with the most mileage on the odometer (original engine)? Please be honest; this isn't about exaggerating or glorifying anything.)


----------



## emosun

My 93 jimmy has 235,000 on it. I bought it for 400$ , runs great. lol


----------



## beefers1

nice. is that in miles or kilometers?


----------



## emosun

In miles ,usually chevys dont last very long. But I think its lasting long because it has fuel injection which keeps the engine cleaner then a carburator.


----------



## beefers1

well, i heard that fords are known to sometimes be very unreliable. apparently, the saying is that ford stands for Fix Or Repair Daily. and i thought jimmys were a GMC model, which is GM (well, chevy is also GM, i suppose, but still)

edit to my previous post: or yards or feet?


----------



## emosun

Well gmc is almost the same as chevy so I always just say chevy. It just a blazer with a different grille and name really.


----------



## beefers1

yep. i've seen toyotas and hondas with over 500000km before (that's a little over 300000mi)


----------



## emosun

oh yeah those are great . We got a honda and it has bout 200,000 , it smokes alot when its started tho lol. i've heard datsun's can go up to 500,000.


----------



## carsey

Toyota Hilux will last forever.


----------



## beefers1

true. apparently, in north america it's simply known as a toyota pickup. i wonder if the new tacoma and tundra are as good.

"...solid build quality and a better-than-average reputation for reliability and durability." (http://www.edmunds.com/toyota/tacoma/review.html)


----------



## TheAtheist

carsey said:


> Toyota Hilux will last forever.


And you can drown them, set them on fire, and drop them several stories in a controlled explosion. Very good family car :grin::grin:


----------



## beefers1

family car? it can only hold 3, can't it? well, i do suppose you can fit a few on the bed


----------



## ashumann12

Not bragging or anything and I know it's a deisel but my 1997 Freightliner FLD 112 has1,700,443 mi, has burned 226821 gal of fuel (life time ave of about 7.5mpg)


----------



## emosun

semi's don't count, lol


----------



## ashumann12

Yea, OK. Still cool though! :grin:


----------



## beefers1

yep. How many times did you go across North America with that thing? did it take you to all 48 states and 10 provinces and mexico?


----------



## carsey

Are you beginning to loose count of how many times the clock has been completely round???


----------



## beefers1

don't trucks have more digits on their odometer (like, 7 instead of 6 on a car)? 'cause they tend to travel more?


----------



## ashumann12

Odometer only has 6(7 w/ 10ths) but onboard computer runs fro day one and cannot be reset w/o changing out entire unit . Yes, I have been driving for 10 yrs last week, and have been to all lower 48 states but stay out of Mex. and Can. Too much of a head ache, esp. after 9-11.
I run between 100,000 and 150,000 mi a year.


----------



## Tx Rancher

Try this: 1990 Chevy Suburban (conversion by Trail Master) 291,000+ miles on the same engine. Just about everything under the hood EXCEPT the engine has been replaced. New seat upholstry a few years back, too. Runs a little rough and prefers Unleaded Plus but will settle for Regular if it has to. Love driving it but don't go on trips with it any more as, #1 it's too expensive and #2 I don't trust it anywhere other than to town and back now but it's been a good vehicle over the past 14 years (bought it used).


----------



## ashumann12

Thats great, just keep that oil changed.


----------



## Tx Rancher

That's not a problem. It's got a leak I believe on it's rear shaft seal so just about every other fillup I put in a fresh quart. There's never a puddle underneath it when it's been sitting so I'm guessing it comes out on the road - no smoke either at any time.


----------



## beefers1

ashumann12 said:


> Yes, I have been driving for 10 yrs last week, and have been to all lower 48 states but stay out of Mex. and Can. Too much of a head ache, esp. after 9-11.
> I run between 100,000 and 150,000 mi a year.


i've been down to Washington a couple of times since 9/11, and yeah, security was tight. The border line-up was over an hour. In Jan 2002 (only 4 months after!), I flew down to Texas for a week, and we were told to get to the airport 2-3 hours in advance, due to strict security checks. In the summer of 2001, when i flew to China, everything went smoothly and we got to the main gate in about an hour. The next year, when i made the same trip, it took about 3 hours. Anyway, back to the topic. Surely the truck manufacturers don't expect them to be driven less than a million miles? especially considering the long distance trips they make?


----------



## EnglishPaul

So ashumann, how many bits on your truck are still original (haven't had to be replaced)?


----------



## ashumann12

Ha other than the motor, trans, frame and cab, all else has been changed at least once.
Seems every couple of years the externals (water pump, alt, and ect) want to drop dead all within the same 3 or 4 month period. Just in 2007 we replaced one water pump, one alt, king pins and bushings in front end, one set of steer tires, steering linkage, various sensors, and rebuilt rear box on trans, and fuel guage sensor in tank. Always a work in progress. Next up is fan clutch, new batt wires, and shocks. Oh and a windshield, just had a small spider crack run the length of the glass.


----------



## emosun

Wow not much left of the original?


----------



## ashumann12

No not much. With the age and milage, it will prob get replaced later this year. My partner and I looking at maybe getting 5 newer trucks but depends on work levels.


----------



## rockshox203

1992 ford taurus 167000 all its ever needed besides basic maintenance is a starter motor, runs like I just got it off the lot


----------



## beefers1

that IS quite a bit. though i'm surprised no one has reported over 30000 miles (500000km) yet (beside ashuman's truck).


----------



## Snoopdogie187

had a 94 nissan altima with just under 200k miles, my mom is driving a 92 pathfinder with just about the same or just over 200k. Both had their problems but nothing too much.


----------



## swifty67nova

I don't have it anymore but I had a 87 Grand Am that had 322,000 miles on it. At 199,999 the odometer stopped working. On that car the mileage was contained on a computer chip plugged into the back of the gauge. So i went to the junkyard and got another chip with under 100,000 miles and I pegged that one too. The only things I had to do to the car was brakes, water pump and a clutch. 2.5 iron duke 4 cyl. 5 speed and I beat on that thing everywhere I went. The last trip was when I moved from Ohio to Florida. I was nervous but I had a chase car and figured if it broke I would call a junkyard to pick it up. To my suprise it made the trip no problem. The chase car puked it's water pump.


----------



## swifty67nova

Oh yea I used Castrol Syntec and changed the oil every 10,000 miles if it needed it or not.


----------



## alden21

i have a 2000 jeep Cherokee that has 422,563 miles on it 
and im working on my 4th rear end


----------

